# Lots of pics of my girls



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

Sorry everyone I got a little carried away with pictures 

Willow determined to get my hoodie string








Nevaeh & Dandy 








Blossom smelling something very intently








Baby Indica tormenting Blossoms tail








stocking of baby rats








The whole mischief








and Willow still trying to get the string off my hoodie


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

tee hee, it's so cute whe they're determined :mrgreen:


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

so much cuteness!!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Haha, watch then with those hoodie strings! I have more than one unnaturally short string on various items of clothing. 

And I love that stocking of rats shot! I wonder if Santa would bring me rats? Not likely... Super cute rats, though, lucky you!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww... I love the hairless!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

madeittothemoon said:


> Awww... I love the hairless!


Agreed!

WIllow looks so determined in the first picture .. cute


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

They are so adorable. A bit off topic... but, how do you post pictures? I'd like to share my ladies with the world.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They're so cute! That one of Baby playing with Blossoms tail made me laugh! :lol:


----------

